# Beef Ravioli - Nutritional?



## Foodio (Jul 18, 2001)

Hi,

Is *Beef Ravioli* good for you?

You know, Chef Boy-R-Dee (however you spell it)?


Thanks,
Foodio


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 18, 2001)

NO!  Like I said before, if it comes from a can it's not good.  All that stuff does is fill your belly.  No nutritional content whatsoever.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 19, 2001)

That stuff is BAD BAD BAD.  I'm sure it has some protein in it, but it's not worth all the preservatives that are added.  If you want ravioli, why not just make the frozen stuff?  Boil some water, throw some ravioli in, and warm up some sauce.  It's one of the easiest meals you can make.  Personally, I like Angy's frozen chicken tortellini.


----------



## MightyKing (Jul 19, 2001)

Chili comes from a can and has lots of protein/carbs and fats. I think it has good nutritional value. I don't think you should say if it comes from a can it has no nutritional value at all.

------------------
_"The Greatest Mistake You Can Ever Make Is Continually Fearing That You Will Make One"
-Elbert Hubbard_


----------



## Mr.Xtreme (Jul 19, 2001)

Protein drinks come in a can lol

------------------
Don't ever look behind at the things you have don't.  Always look forward.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 19, 2001)

I betcha the chili in a can has more sodium in it than homemade chili and less nutrients.

Besides, my point was that processed foods are generally poor quality nutrition.  There's better ways to save times and using a can opener.

Like Baboon suggested, use the frozen variety.  And protein doesn't come in a can, it comes in a plastic jug.  And I don't necessarily think protein supps are good either.  When I'm preparing for a comp, they go too.


----------



## Foodio (Jul 20, 2001)

<FONT size="4">Hey,

So are you guys saying that prepared Frozen Foods (like spaghetti) are ok to eat?

Thanks,
Foodio</FONT s>


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jul 20, 2001)

I think they are saying check the labels.  Watch for high fat and high sodium.  There is no one RULE that applies to all frozen prepared meals.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 20, 2001)

Yeah, man.  Read the labels.  Frozen meals are probably a little healthier than the canned meals.  Of course, a frozen spaghetti dinner will run you about $3, while you can buy a box of pasta and a jar of sauce for the same price (and it'll give you four meals).  Many of those frozen meals are loaded with calories and fat, and the "reduced fat" meals are often just smaller portions.

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by I Are Baboon on 07-20-2001 at 08:42 AM]</font>


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 20, 2001)

Just some clarification on my part.  _generally_ frozen food is healthier than canned food because they are quick frozen, retaining much of the nutrients that fresh food has.  Canned foods go through so much processing that many of the natural nutrients are stripped from the food, and therefore have to be added back in, not as good imo.  This applies to things like frozen corn, peas, etc.  When I suggest the frozen pasta, I'm talking about pre-cooked frozen pasta...not weight watchers, frozen dinners, etc.  That stuff is just as bad as canned. You should be able to find vacuumed packed frozen pasta that doesn't come w/ all the garbage.

Baboon has another good point.  You can do this yourself.  Make up a huge batch of spagetti sauce....throw it all in a crockpot and you don't even have to watch it.  Freeze it in 1 cup serving sizes.  

Pasta can also be cooked in large batches and frozen in smaller serving sizes.  To thaw, simply place it in a colander and run under hot water for a minute.  

Easy as opening a can. And this way, you can control the type of meat...lean ground turkey as opposed to regular ground beef, omit any salt and add your own fresh veggies.


----------



## Foodio (Jul 20, 2001)

> Easy as opening a can. And this way, you can control the type of meat...lean ground turkey as opposed to regular ground beef, omit any salt and add your own fresh veggies.



What's wrong with ground beef. I eat Lean ground beef and syrloine.

===============

How do you edit these posts before posting?

Foodio


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 21, 2001)

Nothing wrong w/ lean ground beef if it fits in w/ your daily numbers.  Lean ground turkey is lower in fat that's all.

Look at your last post, see where you put the blue question mark?  Right below it is an icon of a paper and pencil, w/ the word *edit*.  Click that to edit your posts.


----------



## Foodio (Jul 21, 2001)

Hey,

Thanks for the *editing* tips!



> if it fits in w/ your daily numbers



I don't really have daily numbers. I just kinda eat and kinda know where I'm at, so I just automatically eat the same amount of food each day.

How do most people handle this situation? Do most people weigh thier food?

Thanks,
Foodio

<FONT COLOR="#000002" SIZE="1" FACE="Verdana, Arial">[Edited 1 time by Foodio on 07-21-2001 at 06:34 AM]</font>


----------



## new1shmoo (Jul 21, 2001)

Vegetables in a can are ok if you rinse them. By rinsing you can eliminate 90% of the sodium.


----------



## MightyKing (Jul 21, 2001)

Tuna comes from a can 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
_"The Greatest Mistake You Can Ever Make Is Continually Fearing That You Will Make One"
-Elbert Hubbard_


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 21, 2001)

Yes, tuna comes in a can and I've already discussed the benfeits of canned tuna in another thread. It's the only thing from a can I'd eat.  You're just shit disturbing anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> *Originally posted by MightyKing:*
> Tuna comes from a can


----------

